# Hyundai Kona EV



## UncleT (Apr 9, 2017)

HvyMtlChaos said:


> There just aren't any other EV SUV's in our price range.


Hyundai Kona


----------



## HvyMtlChaos (Jul 24, 2016)

UncleT said:


> Hyundai Kona


I saw that article the other day, but it doesn't mention where delivery is starting (I would need USA, and in a non-CARB state). I looked further online for news and found this: https://www.motor1.com/news/229734/hyundai-kona-electric-debut-date/

"The Kona Electric will be available for orders in Europe from the summer of 2018, making Hyundai "the first automotive brand across Europe to make an all-electric compact SUV available to everyone.""

So not really a near-term option :-(


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

HvyMtlChaos said:


> I saw that article the other day, but it doesn't mention where delivery is starting (I would need USA, and in a non-CARB state). I looked further online for news and found this: https://www.motor1.com/news/229734/hyundai-kona-electric-debut-date/
> 
> "The Kona Electric will be available for orders in Europe from the summer of 2018, making Hyundai "the first automotive brand across Europe to make an all-electric compact SUV available to everyone.""
> 
> So not really a near-term option :-(


Hohoho, well, maybe not in the Americas yet for us miserable Europeans... ... certainly an intriguing one to look at...

Trust they'd have both the Kona and soon thereafter - or at the same time? - the full EV Kia Niro.

Close to 500 kms (300 miles) under the new WLTP norm, reportedly much more accurate, probably very close to EPA, certainly not a range to be frowned upon...

No doubt it will be cheaper than the also soon to be released Jag iPace (by a ton!) though I would be surprised if the design is as attractive as the latter, or of course Model 3. Likely be more like a small SUV from the teaser and the Niro concept so that's practical too...

Killer question would then remain... what about charging speed & infrastructure and convenience of use in nav system???

(And, will it come with a HUD? )

Intriguing though probably a long shot it can sway me away...


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

A bit of a old article I found from InsideEVs (8 months). Cross referencing with the more recent one by Electrek, could it be that the 'top version' would have ~300 miles, while the base version would come at 220 miles...?! Ummm? Don't these two numbers sound eerily close to the LRB & (future) SR offering on Model 3?! 

Also, guess the design may not be quite as innovative & bold as this pic yet maybe could give way to imagination...

https://insideevs.com/hyundai-kona-electric-suv-50-kwh-battery-220-mile-range/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Found in yet another article that just came out ahead of the upcoming 2/27 release:

'According to some sources, the Kona Electric will land in the United States in the first half of 2019, carrying a base price of just under $40,000. It will be offered with only one battery option, the larger 64-kWh one.'

Ok, enough on this diversion for today... back to waiting to my Midnight S≡R≡NITY...


----------



## HvyMtlChaos (Jul 24, 2016)

I was very confused at first when I went back to the thread this started in and couldn't find the reply I saw about the Kona or my response from earlier today. Then realized it was moved to its own thread, lol.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

HvyMtlChaos said:


> I was very confused at first when I went back to the thread this started in and couldn't find the reply I saw about the Kona or my response from earlier today. Then realized it was moved to its own thread, lol.


Sorry for this. Thought this was worthy of singling out rather than staying lost in the Invite & Delivery thread...

Glad you found it!


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

fun4me said:


> The new delays are especially disappointing to me as it looks like I will have to buy a car before the SR version is available (day 1 in store reservation). Last year we replaced my electric Fiat with an ICE car to give us more time to wait for the 3. Now our second car - a VW TDI will have to be turned in to VW by the end of summer so it will need a replacement. Although I plan to keep my reservation just in case the SR becomes available, it looks like we seriously need to consider alternatives.
> 
> If you are in a similar boat - what are you considering instead?


https://www.hyundaiusa.com/ioniq/ YTMV (Your tastes may vary) This was what I was thinking of before March 30, 2016.  But now I'm making the 12-year-old Prius last a while longer.


----------



## fun4me (Nov 9, 2017)

Dr. J said:


> https://www.hyundaiusa.com/ioniq/


Thanks for the reminder on the Iconic! It was originally on my list of cars to look at, but it had fallen off due to reports of it being in short supply. I'll add it back to my list as by late summer the supply could be good.


----------



## Griff (Aug 23, 2017)

Ioniq doesn't have enough range, and the price is way too close to the TM3 to really justify the switch. I just want my 3SR Now!


----------



## DrPhyzx (Nov 20, 2017)

Griff said:


> Ioniq doesn't have enough range, and the price is way too close to the TM3 to really justify the switch. I just want my 3SR Now!


https://www.autoblog.com/2018/02/08/hyundai-kona-ev-range-crossover-geneva/

290 mile range, similar price to Model 3, supposed to be available this summer.


----------



## Griff (Aug 23, 2017)

DrPhyzx said:


> https://www.autoblog.com/2018/02/08/hyundai-kona-ev-range-crossover-geneva/
> 
> 290 mile range, similar price to Model 3, supposed to be available this summer.


So, that's a more reasonable choice, but still probably ends up being slightly more money (optioned out vs SR/PUP/EAP my preference and probably the closest match) and still be short on some key features. It'll definitely be worth a look when it gets here.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Griff said:


> So, that's a more reasonable choice, but still probably ends up being slightly more money (optioned out vs SR/PUP/EAP my preference and probably the closest match) and still be short on some key features. It'll definitely be worth a look when it gets here.


And I was actually considering all three versions and leaning toward the plug-in hybrid. I'm not an EV purist (yet)--current 2006 Prius owner. I expect the Model 3 will change my perspective.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Dr. J said:


> And I was actually considering all three versions and leaning toward the plug-in hybrid. I'm not an EV purist (yet)--current 2006 Prius owner. I expect the Model 3 will change my perspective.


I've done the last 5 years with a Volt. I'm ready for full electric!

Dan


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> I've done the last 5 years with a Volt. I'm ready for full electric!


That's right!
What could possibly suck more than having to get an oil change for your "electric car"?


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

garsh said:


> That's right!
> What could possibly suck more than having to get an oil change for your "electric car"?


Getting an emissions test. The technicians never know how to get the gas engine to kick on! I have to take it to the emissions station out of charge so it is running on the gas engine and then fill out all the paperwork. Then I have to run it around the lot a few times and hope that the engine doesn't cut off at idle before the technician gets his readings! Usually takes at least two tries.

Dan


----------



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)

The Hyundai Iona ev should be her in the USA by the summer 2018....which is the same time as the jaguar I pace and before the model 3 gets delivered with awd for most of us...

I fully expect the krona to be a hell of a value and the photos I've seen of the vehicle to this point is pretty nice.,(gas version only shown so far)


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

For impatient Europeans...?
Here is an initial peak at the Hyundai Kona, making its official debut at the upcoming Geneva Auto Show...

Key takeaways:
- As expected, two battery options (64 kWh with 470 kms/293 miles range; 39 kWh with 300 kms/190 miles). 
- As expected, two battery options (64 kWh with 470 kms/293 miles range; 39 kWh with 300 kms/190 miles)
Kona seems to have lots of built-in electronics & driver assistance features
- As I said, exterior dimensions & trunk extremely limited (418 cm/17 feet long... 332 l/11.7 cu. ft trunk!) hence IHMO more of an effective city driver than a family
- 0-60 mph in 7.6 seconds; swift yet no Model 3 acceleration... top speed 167 kms/slightly over 100 mph, not a drag racer yet surely not designed for that... 
- Charging speed 54 min. up to 80% at 100 kW...
- prices? Stay tuned.

I'll go check it out when at the nearby dealer. Based on above specs, unlikely it will sway me away from Midnight S≡R≡NITY... yet kudo to Hyundai for trying!

https://www.netcarshow.com/hyundai/2018-kona_electric/


----------



## Griff (Aug 23, 2017)

It takes the anti-model 3, buttons EVERYWHERE, approach.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

I will say this for Hyundai, among the car manufacturers they probably have the most features for the money than any other. We found this to be true when hunting for a car for the wife. Got her a Sonata Hybrid. Packed with features...and space. Great value for the money. They also carry a strong customer satisfaction base. They could really be a player if they ever decided to commit themselves to the EV marketplace.

Dan


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

Let's sum up. Regardless of how they play the drivecycle game to pretend that it goes further than it does:

$39k gets you a small crossover (not abnormally streamlined) with a 39,2 kWh pack and a 9,3 second 0-60. Anything better is an option. Anyone impressed?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

It's almost exactly the same size as a Chevy Bolt, and it's similarly priced. Range isn't as good, acceleration isn't as good, and price is a little more. Hyundai's warranty is a lot better though. It will be interesting to see how it sells.

Bolt:
Length 164.2 in (4,170 mm)
Width 69.5 in (1,770 mm)
Height 62.8 in (1,600 mm)

Kona:
Length 164.0 in (4,165 mm)
Width 70.9 in (1,800 mm)
Height 61.6 in (1,565 mm)


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

KarenRei said:


> Let's sum up. Regardless of how they play the drivecycle game to pretend that it goes further than it does:
> 
> $39k gets you a small crossover (not abnormally streamlined) with a 39,2 kWh pack and a 9,3 second 0-60. Anything better is an option. Anyone impressed?


The Hyundai will attract a lot more people than the Chevy based on brand name alone. That and their great warrantee will make it a strong contender. At least that is my guess.

Dan


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

garsh said:


> It's almost exactly the same size as a Chevy Bolt, and it's similarly priced. Range isn't as good, acceleration isn't as good, and price is a little more. Hyundai's warranty is a lot better though. It will be interesting to see how it sells.
> 
> Bolt:
> Length 164.2 in (4,170 mm)
> ...


You'll have to buy the large pack / more powerful motor package to match the Bolt in acceleration and real-world range (this nonsense "292 mile" thing aside - they can play the drivecycles game all they want, I'm not going to, when we're comparing two vehicles of similar cross section and streamlining and roughly the same pack size). Given that this add-on involves a huge increase in the battery size and dramatically more motor power, I wouldn't hold my breath for it to be cheap. At least $10k, I'd think, and quite possibly more.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

KarenRei said:


> Let's sum up. Regardless of how they play the drivecycle game to pretend that it goes further than it does:
> $39k gets you a small crossover (not abnormally streamlined) with a 39,2 kWh pack and a 9,3 second 0-60. Anything better is an option. Anyone impressed?


One thing I do want to point out is that expected ranges are not quoted based on the unreal NEDC, yet on the new WLTP norm, presumably closer to the EPA cycle. Am I impressed, not really, yet I'll be intrigued to see it in real life and curious to find out € price for a full option longer range (64 kWh) version...
Where did you find the $39K US price, missed that...?



garsh said:


> It's almost exactly the same size as a Chevy Bolt, and it's similarly priced. Range isn't as good, acceleration isn't as good, and price is a little more. Hyundai's warranty is a lot better though. It will be interesting to see how it sells.
> (...)


Agree on size & general car shape... Based on pics, looks a bit less fugly than the Bolt yet we all know that is a matter of personal taste... Imagine your comparisons pertain to the smaller battery, as the larger battery reportedly has closer to the Model 3 LR.



KarenRei said:


> You'll have to buy the large pack / more powerful motor package to match the Bolt in acceleration and real-world range (this nonsense "292 mile" thing aside (...) Given that this add-on involves a huge increase in the battery size and dramatically more motor power, I wouldn't hold my breath for it to be cheap. At least $10k, I'd think, and quite possibly more.


Karen, don't disagree that there is likely to be a notable price difference between the two. Yet why is 292 kms a nonsensical range? For a 64 kWh, and such a small car it does not seem so farfetched to me (note that I merely calculated 292 from the quoted 470 kms...)


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> One thing I do want to point out is that expected ranges are not quoted based on the unreal NEDC, yet on the new WLTP norm, presumably closer to the EPA cycle. Am I impressed, not really, yet I'll be intrigued to see it in real life and curious to find out € price for a full option longer range (64 kWh) version...
> Where did you find the $39K US price, missed that...?


That's the pricing announced something like 9 months ago. It was stated that the car would "start" at 35k EUR, which was then 39k USD. If you want to be even more pessimistic, 35k EUR is now 43k USD.

And Hyundai doesn't have access to magic. They're subject to the same laws of physics as everyone else. You can visibly see from their design that it's not some sort of miracle of streamlining - the very limited rear taper, the not-at-all low cross section mirrors, the non-flush door handles, the only-moderately-aero wheels, etc. You're looking at a cross section similar to Bolt (a tiny bit larger), visibly similar levels of streamlining, very likely similar weighs... very similar energy consumption. Bolt is EPA rated at 238 miles, but measures 190 miles at a constant 75mph, on its 60kWh pack. Model 3 LR is EPA measured at 334mi (artificially lowered to 310), and measures at around 310 at 70-75mph on aero wheels, or 55mph on 19" wheels..

39,4 kWh and a 9,3s 0-60 for a Bolt-sized normally-streamlined car makes it a joke compared to a Tesla. And who knows how much that add-on package costs, but 64kWh and a 7,6s 0-60 only put it into Bolt territory. Without that add-on, it's in Leaf territory. Even not that great compared to a Leaf in terms of stats (although Hyundai's EV components are higher quality)


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

KarenRei said:


> That's the pricing announced something like 9 months ago.
> 
> And Hyundai doesn't have access to magic. They're subject to the same laws of physics as everyone else. You can visibly see from their design that it's not some sort of miracle of streamlining - the very limited rear taper, the not-at-all low cross section mirrors, the non-flush door handles, the only-moderately-aero wheels, etc. 39,4 kWh and a 9,3s 0-60 for a Bolt-sized car makes it a joke compared to a Tesla. And who knows how much that add-on package costs, but 64kWh and a 7,6s 0-60 only put it into Bolt territory.


As I said, I am unlikely to be swayed... Yet it is interesting to see someone else to offer an EV with a proper range (the larger). Let's see with updated prices how much of a contender it could be. Geneva is soon.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

KarenRei said:


> You'll have to buy the large pack / more powerful motor package to match the Bolt in acceleration and real-world range (this nonsense "292 mile" thing aside - they can play the drivecycles game all they want, I'm not going to, when we're comparing two vehicles of similar cross section and streamlining and roughly the same pack size). Given that this add-on involves a huge increase in the battery size and dramatically more motor power, I wouldn't hold my breath for it to be cheap. At least $10k, I'd think, and quite possibly more.


All true, but if you're going to compare to the Bolt I can almost guarantee you that the Hyundai will be far and away a better value when taking into consideration all aspects of car ownership, not just range. I don't see this as really being a Model 3 competitor for the same reasons I don't see the Bolt as a Model 3 competitor but I do think this will take sales away from Chevrolet for sure.

Dan


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

I do agree that Hyundai will make it be a high quality car; the Ioniq, despite its limited range, certainly is, with (among other things) Hyundai putting more emphasis on charging speed than anyone else except for Tesla. I was just expecting more from them by now. Unless their prices are much lower than previously announced, this is IMHO a big disappointment. 

It's worth mentioning that the gasoline Kona is an econobox with a $20k MSRP.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

I think the problem with all these manufacturers is that it is always "what if?"

What if they committed to EVs? What if they saw electric propulsion as a viable alternative? What if they chose to produce electric vehicles for anything other than a compliance car? Etc. Etc.

Dan


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

KarenRei said:


> I do agree that Hyundai will make it be a high quality car; the Ioniq, despite its limited range, certainly is, with (among other things) Hyundai putting more emphasis on charging speed than anyone else except for Tesla. I was just expecting more from them by now. Unless their prices are much lower than previously announced, this is IMHO a big disappointment.
> 
> It's worth mentioning that the gasoline Kona is an econobox with a $20k MSRP.


Karen, for me, anything above ~€40k (at most 45k for a fully equipped...) larger battery version would be a nonstarter, particularly in view of the minuscule dimensions of the vehicle...


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Looks to me they're reusing a lo the tech from the Ionic to make a small SUV. I sat in the ICE Kona at the Auto show and like Nissan with the new Leaf, they reused a lot of switch gear etc from the Ionic.

This is typical of car makers, to reuse a lot of existing parts, to iterate a new model. Small SUVs (crossovers) are all the rage in North America now so everyone is falling over each other trying to bring one to market as cheaply as possible.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Complementary take by Elektrek with brief promo video..

https://electrek.co/2018/02/27/hyundai-kona-electric-compact-suv/


----------



## bpjod (Sep 24, 2017)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Getting an emissions test. The technicians never know how to get the gas engine to kick on! I have to take it to the emissions station out of charge so it is running on the gas engine and then fill out all the paperwork. Then I have to run it around the lot a few times and hope that the engine doesn't cut off at idle before the technician gets his readings! Usually takes at least two tries.
> 
> Dan


I realize I'm a little off topic and a little late to the party, so sorry about that...

It's not all that difficult to force the Volt to turn on the the ICE engine. Simply open the engine bay hood while the vehicle is on. The ICE engine will then automatically turn on. Close the hood, ICE engine turns back off again.

I just wanted to help out a fellow Volt owner desperate to shed the last remnants of ICE technology. Now back to the Kona, please.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

bpjod said:


> I realize I'm a little off topic and a little late to the party, so sorry about that...
> 
> It's not all that difficult to force the Volt to turn on the the ICE engine. Simply open the engine bay hood while the vehicle is on. The ICE engine will then automatically turn on. Close the hood, ICE engine turns back off again.
> 
> I just wanted to help out a fellow Volt owner desperate to shed the last remnants of ICE technology. Now back to the Kona, please.


Where the hell is that in the owner's manual!!!
I have been doing laps around the parking lot with the AC blasting to try to keep it running long enough to get a reading. Are you really serious? Is that all it takes? OK, I am officially graduated Cum Laude from the Grand High University of Idiocy. Well, now I know I guess.

smh

Dan


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Complementary take by Elektrek with brief promo video..
> 
> https://electrek.co/2018/02/27/hyundai-kona-electric-compact-suv/


Pretty goofy promo video by the way, if you ask me... 
Maybe need to be a millennial to appreciate it..?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

TrevP said:


> (...)
> This is typical of car makers, to reuse a lot of existing parts, to iterate a new model. Small SUVs (crossovers) are all the rage in North America now so everyone is falling over each other trying to bring one to market as cheaply as possible.


So you think such a _*small*_ SUV can make it in NA just because it's a BEV?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> So you think such a _*small*_ SUV can make it in NA just because it's a BEV?


Small SUVs are very popular in NA right now.
The Kona, though, might be too small. It's a whole foot shorter than a Hyundai Tucson. But time will tell.

As for being a BEV... well, SUVs still command a price premium compared to similarly sized cars, but when people see that the BEV Kona is twice as much as a combustion Kona ($40k vs $20k), I don't see the EV selling very well.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

More of the same reported by InsideEV, via our very own @Kennethbokor 's Twitter feed, showing the Kona is getting some attention in NA too... despite being _so_ small... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969591496725983232


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Exactly how I feared from external dimension specs released earlier... the car is minuscule, almost not a fit for 2 adults in the back seat and a very small trunk with no trunk to speak of... 
What is counterintuitive is the larger battery gives you a range for long distance in a car the size of a city car... no regrets...


----------



## bpjod (Sep 24, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> What is counterintuitive is the larger battery gives you a range for long distance in a car the size of a city car... no regrets...


While the range of the larger battery may seem far for a city car, many who live in cities may not have the ability to charge where they live. Might be the difference in only having to find a L2 charger once each week rather than twice.


----------



## DrPhyzx (Nov 20, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> Exactly how I feared from external dimension specs released earlier... the car is minuscule, almost not a fit for 2 adults in the back seat and a very small trunk with no trunk to speak of...
> What is counterintuitive is the larger battery gives you a range for long distance in a car the size of a city car... no regrets...


Wow. Agreed. That's (much) smaller than a Bolt - I never would have guessed. BTW, on quality, I have various friends and family with about 11 years total experience in (mostly leased) Chevy Spark EVs and Chevy Bolts and I've been impressed - not a single one of those cars has been in the shop for anything, ever, except for new tires. I am seriously considering adding a Bolt to the mix if M3 production doesn't pick up in a big way soon.

I guess that answers the question of how the Kona achieves the claimed range.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

DrPhyzx said:


> Wow. Agreed. That's (much) smaller than a Bolt





garsh said:


> It's almost exactly the same size as a Chevy Bolt...
> Bolt:
> Length 164.2 in (4,170 mm)
> Width 69.5 in (1,770 mm)
> ...


Cargo volume is similar too:
Model: Rear seats up/rear seats down
Bolt: 16.9 ft³ / 56.6 ft³
Kona: 19.2 ft³ / 45.8 ft³


----------



## DrPhyzx (Nov 20, 2017)

garsh said:


> Cargo volume is similar too:
> Model: Rear seats up/rear seats down
> Bolt: 16.9 ft³ / 56.6 ft³
> Kona: 19.2 ft³ / 45.8 ft³


Thanks. I was going by the shot of him in the back seat. I wonder how rear legroom compares, because I'm 6'0" and have sat "behind myself" on the driver's side of the Bolt and there was almost 6" in front of my knees.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

BTW, over on Electrec, in some discussions we think we finally figured out what game Hyundai is playing with the Kona's "up to 292 miles" WLTP range figures.

It _is_ 470km/292mi WLTP.
Unfortunately, it's _WLTP urban_. Not combined.

Like the EPA, WLTP has urban, highway, and combined cycles. They're all a bit more lax than their EPA equivalents, but much closer than the laughable NEDC.

To give an idea of how this affects things, here's data for the 40kWh Leaf:

EPA combined: 151 miles
WLTP combined: 177 miles
WLTP urban: 258 miles

Suddenly, the Kona's figures make perfect sense.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

KarenRei said:


> It _is_ 470km/292mi WLTP.
> Unfortunately, it's _WLTP urban_. Not combined.


Is there an official citation for this information, or is this readers' assumptions?


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

garsh said:


> Is there an official citation for this information, or is this readers' assumptions?


Reader assumptions, nothing more. But it would explain the incongruity between the pack size, vehicle size, and the claimed range extremely well. And the "up to" wording that's always being published before the 292-mile range figure.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

KarenRei said:


> (...)
> It _is_ 470km/292mi WLTP.
> Unfortunately, it's _WLTP urban_. Not combined.
> (...)
> Suddenly, the Kona's figures make perfect sense.


Yep! Even more so in view of size which as I said earlier, points much more to an urban cruiser (sorry Toyota... )


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

I saw my first Kona Electric in the wild today. I was following behind, trying to get close enough to read the badging, and finally did at an intersection (of course I could have caught up anytime I wanted, but I did not want to be rude). I think it's a great looking car, and I have said that it could be a game changer. Only problem here is that our local dealer is not selling them. I asked them about it, and they didn't think our area was a good market for it (said as I see more and more M3s in my area-they really missed the boat- which is typical of the ICE dealers around here). The one I saw was from an out-of-town dealer, who has apparently seen how EVs (M3s) are selling in North America. 

It's nice, but how I love my M3D (one year old in a few weeks).


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

gary in NY said:


> I asked them about it, and they didn't think our area was a good market for it (said as I see more and more M3s in my area-they really missed the boat- which is typical of the ICE dealers around here).


It's not the dealership's fault. Hyundai is only making this available in California and a few other CARB states. It's nothing more than a compliance car, unfortunately. It will never be made available in large numbers.

I saw one at an EV car show back on Sept 21. It looks like a fine small SUV. That form-factor sells like hotcakes in North America right now. It makes me think that Tesla may have been better off developing the Y before the 3.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

garsh said:


> It's not the dealership's fault. Hyundai is only making this available in California and a few other CARB states. It's nothing more than a compliance car, unfortunately. It will never be made available in large numbers.
> 
> I saw one at an EV car show back on Sept 21. It looks like a fine small SUV. That form-factor sells like hotcakes in North America right now. It makes me think that Tesla may have been better off developing the Y before the 3.


But New York is a CARB state, and the dealer in the next county has a dozen or so on the lot. The local dealer passed on stocking these, and while that may not materially affect their business, it does show their reluctance to test the EV waters.

With the NY EV incentive, and the full federal tax credit, this car nets in the low $30Ks. It may be a compliance car, but they have to start somewhere (aside from the Ioniq EV). If there is enough demand, they may be convinced to build more. I'd be looking at one of these if it were not for the M3 (I did check out the Bolt, 2017 Leaf, BMW i3 before going with the M3).

I'm glad Tesla went with the M3 before the MY, only because there may have never been a M3 if it were not first. I hope to have a MY sometime in addition to my M3, but that may take awhile.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

gary in NY said:


> But New York is a CARB state, and the dealer in the next county has a dozen or so on the lot. The local dealer passed on stocking these, and while that may not materially affect their business, it does show their reluctance to test the EV waters.


being a CARB state isn't the same as dealerships only selling in a specific state. there are significantly more EV models sold in CA than even bordering CARB states


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

gary in NY said:


> But New York is a CARB state...


I feel your pain. PA is now a CARB state as well. I don't understand why (I haven't bothered trying to research it), but manufacturers choose to sell their compliance EVs only in a subset of CARB states, rather than in all of them.


----------

